# I failed again (UGH!) help please :(



## Klox23

So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.

Mathematics 42

Engineering Probability and Statistics 50

Chemistry 73

Computers 62

Ethics and Business Practices 88

Engineering Economics 20

Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38

Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20

Strength of Materials 38

Material Properties 62

Fluid Mechanics 50

Electricity and Magnetism 64

Thermodynamics 62

Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67

Engineering Probability and Statistics 100

Biology 67

Engineering Economics 50

Application of Engineering Mechanics 38

Engineering of Materials 43

Fluids 67

Electricity and Magnetism 29

Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


----------



## kadanpoocha

Did you receive email or you found from my records


----------



## Klox23

kadanpoocha said:


> Did you receive email or you found from my records


email from NCEES


----------



## wilheldp_PE

There's really no excuse not to get 80-100% on Engineering Economics questions since you are given the tables in the FE equation book. A little more time dedicated to that subject may have put you over the edge to pass this time. There aren't that many Econ equations, and it doesn't take very long to learn how to apply them.


----------



## benbo

Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.


No guarantee, but I heard passing score is around 55%. Not 50%. So you were probably close.


----------



## IL-SE

wilheldp_PE said:


> There's really no excuse not to get 80-100% on Engineering Economics questions since you are given the tables in the FE equation book. A little more time dedicated to that subject may have put you over the edge to pass this time. There aren't that many Econ equations, and it doesn't take very long to learn how to apply them.


I second this advice. Learn how to read the interest tables and use the equations. There are only a few cases to learn and it's fairly straightforward. A little work in this area could go a long way, especially since you did well in math and probability/statistics.

Statics is also an area that you could focus on to get some additional points.

How did you feel timewise on the exam? Did you run out of time or did you finish with time to spare? There are some strategies for time managment that I could share as well.

Keep with it. You will pass and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Klox23

IL-SE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no excuse not to get 80-100% on Engineering Economics questions since you are given the tables in the FE equation book. A little more time dedicated to that subject may have put you over the edge to pass this time. There aren't that many Econ equations, and it doesn't take very long to learn how to apply them.
> 
> 
> 
> I second this advice. Learn how to read the interest tables and use the equations. There are only a few cases to learn and it's fairly straightforward. A little work in this area could go a long way, especially since you did well in math and probability/statistics.
> 
> Statics is also an area that you could focus on to get some additional points.
> 
> How did you feel timewise on the exam? Did you run out of time or did you finish with time to spare? There are some strategies for time managment that I could share as well.
> 
> Keep with it. You will pass and it will all be worth it.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did run out of time in the morning section and had to guess on 30 or so problems. What do you recommend? and I will definitely work on Economics better next time.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.
> Mathematics 42
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 50
> 
> Chemistry 73
> 
> Computers 62
> 
> Ethics and Business Practices 88
> 
> Engineering Economics 20
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20
> 
> Strength of Materials 38
> 
> Material Properties 62
> 
> Fluid Mechanics 50
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 64
> 
> Thermodynamics 62
> 
> Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 100
> 
> Biology 67
> 
> Engineering Economics 50
> 
> Application of Engineering Mechanics 38
> 
> Engineering of Materials 43
> 
> Fluids 67
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 29
> 
> Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


Looks like you took the general exam but your discipline is environmental? Why didn't you take the environmental exam? Looking at your afternoon scores, it looks like you didn't do well in thermo, electrical, materials and mechanics. I would think if you're enviro, you might do better in solid waste air, wastewater, etc. Just my $.02 but I can imagine taking the general if there was an exam in my discipline. You might want to try that next time - good luck!


----------



## IL-SE

This is the strategy I used for the FE/PE/SE and it has worked well every time. You do need to pay attention to your scantron sheet to make sure you are on the correct problem, since you will be skipping lines.

As you go through the test break each problem into one of 3 categories. I usually circle those in category 2 and 3 and write the category # next to it, so I can identify them quickly.

Category 1 - Those you know how to do and can do quickly (&lt;3 min/problem)

Category 2 - Those you think you know how to do, but will take longer (these may be ones with multiple steps, or something you need to look up, but the content looks familiar)

Category 3 - Those you have no idea on

Do categories 1 and 3 as you come to them and skip all of the ones in category 2. With category 3, if you can eliminate an answer or two, great, but if not, just guess. Once the 1s and 3s are done, go back do the category 2 problems starting with the ones you are most comfortable with. When you get to the category 2 problems, you can take the amount of time left and divide that by the number of problems to get a feel for how much time you can spend on each one. If you get stuck on a problem, just guess and move on. I really can't stress this enough. There is nothing worse than spending a lot of time on a problem, only to still not have the right answer at the end. When I got stuck, I literally would take a deep breath and say to myself, "let it go!" It was frustrating, because I knew I could do the problem, but in a timed exam it wasn't worth spending the time on it. You have to look at is as a risk/reward equation. Each problem is worth exactly the same amount, so the time spent per point on the quick ones has a greater reward. If you have time at the end go back and review the category 2 and 3 problems you guessed on.

This strategy will allow to get most of the easy points (category 1) and you won't be frantically bubbling at the end, since you will have already answered the category 3 questions, instead of skipping them.

Make sure you are studying with the reference guide and learn the layout. Being able to look up formulas quickly can make a big difference.


----------



## Klox23

Thank You so much IL-SE!!, I will definitely try that next time. Also, when you guessed on your questions did you go for the answer that looked the 'most' right. Or did you guess a letter an stuck to it through all your guesses?. I'm asking this since one of my professors told me that is better to always guess on the same letter since you will get 25% or so of them right,much more than if you just guess randomly. What do you think?


----------



## Klox23

[quote

Looks like you took the general exam but your discipline is environmental? Why didn't you take the environmental exam? Looking at your afternoon scores, it looks like you didn't do well in thermo, electrical, materials and mechanics. I would think if you're enviro, you might do better in solid waste air, wastewater, etc. Just my $.02 but I can imagine taking the general if there was an exam in my discipline. You might want to try that next time - good luck!


----------



## IL-SE

Funny you should ask. If I thought one or two of the answers looked best, I would guess one of those, otherwise, I just used whatever the answer bubble above it was. Not sure why I did it that way, but it does seem like sometimes the answers are in pairs or triplets. I don't think it really matters too much, as long as you don't leave them all to the end. If you don't know how to do the problem at the beginning of the exam, you aren't going to learn in the next 4 hours, and it's best not to waste any time by having to come back to them just to have to guess anyway.


----------



## EM_PS

IL-SE said:


> Category 1 - Those you know how to do and can do quickly (&lt;3 min/problem)Category 2 - Those you think you know how to do, but will take longer (these may be ones with multiple steps, or something you need to look up, but the content looks familiar)
> 
> Category 3 - Those you have no idea on
> 
> Do categories 1 and 3 as you come to them and skip all of the ones in category 2.
> 
> This strategy will allow to get most of the easy points (category 1) and you won't be frantically bubbling at the end, since you will have already answered the category 3 questions, instead of skipping them.
> 
> Make sure you are studying with the reference guide and learn the layout. Being able to look up formulas quickly can make a big difference.





IL-SE said:


> If you don't know how to do the problem at the beginning of the exam, you aren't going to learn in the next 4 hours, and it's best not to waste any time by having to come back to them just to have to guess anyway.


Disagree here. You want to maximize your ability to score points for the stuff you know, or believe you can solve. Putting the stuff that registers a 'no clue' reaction upon first blush off till the end ensures you're not losing points along the way by having to guess at solvable probs when time gets tight. Obviously, your cat 3 probs should be the smallest % of probs (hopefully). And sometimes, problems that were originally category 3 become solvable after seeing a similar problem that maybe was a category 2. thus I'd rather 'speed bubble' at the end of exam on the 'no clue' probs, than have to guess on probs I likely could have solved


----------



## IL-SE

EM_PS said:


> Disagree here. You want to maximize your ability to score points for the stuff you know, or believe you can solve. Putting the stuff that registers a 'no clue' reaction upon first blush off till the end ensures you're not losing points along the way by having to guess at solvable probs when time gets tight. Obviously, your cat 3 probs should be the smallest % of probs (hopefully). And sometimes, problems that were originally category 3 become solvable after seeing a similar problem that maybe was a category 2. thus I'd rather 'speed bubble' at the end of exam on the 'no clue' probs, than have to guess on probs I likely could have solved


But it doesn't take any time and is actually faster to bubble as you go. You've already read through the problem once, so guess an answer and move on. It's faster than trying to find which problems aren't bubbled in at the end of the exam, and you are less likely to miss one entirely. By skipping all of the category 2s, you've basically guaranteed that you'll have time to read all of the problems through and answer all of the category 1s and 3s. Then instead of 6 min/problem for the 2s, you should have significantly longer. If you get to the end of the exam and have time left, you can go back and review some of the 3s.

If inspiration hits and you remember how to do a problem you guessed on, it's usually pretty quick to find it and change your answer. I wouldn't leave all of the "no clue" problem to the end on the chance I might be reminded how to do them.

Obviously everyone finds the way that works best for them.


----------



## Camelia

I took general and passed FE. My suggession is to study books other than FE review book. I did some problem from books for Mechanics,electrical and thermo. I think this is the reason I passed the exam. I skipped Material portion. But my suggession if you have time please don't skip any -study everything. Try to answer correctly what you know, take your time. If you don't know the answer don't try first -you can come back and try latter if you have time-if you don't have time then you can just guess it. Barron review book helped me -specially it is helpful to answer Chemistry, Statistics and Thermo. Please master how to use calculator for vector and matrix. This forum will help you to prepare for your next try. Good Luck!


----------



## eitexpert

Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.
> Mathematics 42
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 50
> 
> Chemistry 73
> 
> Computers 62
> 
> Ethics and Business Practices 88
> 
> Engineering Economics 20
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20
> 
> Strength of Materials 38
> 
> Material Properties 62
> 
> Fluid Mechanics 50
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 64
> 
> Thermodynamics 62
> 
> Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 100
> 
> Biology 67
> 
> Engineering Economics 50
> 
> Application of Engineering Mechanics 38
> 
> Engineering of Materials 43
> 
> Fluids 67
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 29
> 
> Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


Why do not you register and take our free webinar. WE show you how to pass FE/EIT exam.

What you got to lose

it is free just go to

*www.eitexperts.com*

click How to pass fee eit and then it is easy

if you have question call 559-304 5732

EITEXPERTS


----------



## dneva

EM_PS said:


> IL-SE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Category 1 - Those you know how to do and can do quickly (&lt;3 min/problem)Category 2 - Those you think you know how to do, but will take longer (these may be ones with multiple steps, or something you need to look up, but the content looks familiar)
> 
> Category 3 - Those you have no idea on
> 
> Do categories 1 and 3 as you come to them and skip all of the ones in category 2.
> 
> This strategy will allow to get most of the easy points (category 1) and you won't be frantically bubbling at the end, since you will have already answered the category 3 questions, instead of skipping them.
> 
> Make sure you are studying with the reference guide and learn the layout. Being able to look up formulas quickly can make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IL-SE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know how to do the problem at the beginning of the exam, you aren't going to learn in the next 4 hours, and it's best not to waste any time by having to come back to them just to have to guess anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree here. You want to maximize your ability to score points for the stuff you know, or believe you can solve. Putting the stuff that registers a 'no clue' reaction upon first blush off till the end ensures you're not losing points along the way by having to guess at solvable probs when time gets tight. Obviously, your cat 3 probs should be the smallest % of probs (hopefully). And sometimes, problems that were originally category 3 become solvable after seeing a similar problem that maybe was a category 2. thus I'd rather 'speed bubble' at the end of exam on the 'no clue' probs, than have to guess on probs I likely could have solved
Click to expand...


I agree with ME_PS.

Leave the no clues toward the end. Why read something you know you will not be able to answer. Do no waste any time because in the morning time is golden. Use your time on problems on subjects that you know. At the end you will have plenty of time to bubble in the no clue questions. If you have more than 50 no clue in the morning, then hit the books for next time and pray you pass.


----------



## wvgirl14

My diagnostic scores average to a 52% too. So we know we are really close.


----------



## DarenC

All,

I passed the FE on the first try with an 84. I watched a set of free review videos available at the Texas A$M web site.

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...views/index.htm

I also got a couple of FE test prep manuals one of them being the NCEES FE sample test manual and did lots and lots of example problems.

Good luck.


----------



## mark.herrmann

Did they start releasing scores? When I took it in 2005, in PA, all I got was a letter stating that I passed, and the envelope had an insert that stated that numeric scores were no longer reported. I passed on the first shot, but it would have been cool to get a number.


----------



## Don

i got a 68 and failed so 50%s are not too close. Looks like you had to have a 70% to pass.


----------



## Paul S

Don said:


> i got a 68 and failed so 50%s are not too close. Looks like you had to have a 70% to pass.


I think you are talking about the PE, this thread is about the FE where 55% is the believed cut score.


----------



## txaggie04PE

Paul S said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 68 and failed so 50%s are not too close. Looks like you had to have a 70% to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about the PE, this thread is about the FE where 55% is the believed cut score.
Click to expand...

some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.


----------



## NJeng

txaggie04PE said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got a 68 and failed so 50%s are not too close. Looks like you had to have a 70% to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are talking about the PE, this thread is about the FE where 55% is the believed cut score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.
Click to expand...

Do you mean it could be easier to pass in some states?


----------



## benbo

> some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.


Complete nonsense. Precisely two states (Virginia and Texas) give you a scaled score. They set a passing score at 70. Not 70%. It is not a percentage. THe rest of the states give no score at all, just Pass or Fail. You can translate "70" to mean "Pass". It has no real numeric significance.

The number of questions correct to pass is exactly the same in every state.


----------



## gotts

benbo said:


> some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense. Precisely two states (Virginia and Texas) give you a scaled score. They set a passing score at 70. Not 70%. It is not a percentage. THe rest of the states give no score at all, just Pass or Fail. You can translate "70" to mean "Pass". It has no real numeric significance.
> 
> The number of questions correct to pass is exactly the same in every state.
Click to expand...

North Dakota gave me a numerical score.

The way I understood the scoring is that the lowest passing grade is an "effective 70%."


----------



## benbo

gotts said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense. Precisely two states (Virginia and Texas) give you a scaled score. They set a passing score at 70. Not 70%. It is not a percentage. THe rest of the states give no score at all, just Pass or Fail. You can translate "70" to mean "Pass". It has no real numeric significance.
> 
> The number of questions correct to pass is exactly the same in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> North Dakota gave me a numerical score.
> 
> The way I understood the scoring is that the lowest passing grade is an "effective 70%."
Click to expand...

I guess we may be saying the same thing. You can call it an "effective 70%" but it has nothing to do with percent.

North Dakota gave you a score THIS YEAR? For the PE or FE? That would make them the third state that does this. I never heard of it, but maybe that's because there are not many people from North Dakota who post here.

One thing that is 100% false - there are NOT different cut scores in dsifferent states.


----------



## nxl3194

I have questions. So for example I got my FE license in Louisiana while I was still in college, later on I plan to move to Taxes to work, do I have to take another FE test in Taxes or they will transfer my license?


----------



## nxl3194

what all of those number suppose to mean? May some one please tell me how to read this?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

PI IS EXACTLY 3!


----------



## Phalanx

nxl3194 said:


> I have questions. So for example I got my FE license in Louisiana while I was still in college, later on I plan to move to Taxes to work, do I have to take another FE test in Taxes or they will transfer my license?


I'm assuming you mean Texas, not Taxes.

You only need to take the FE exam once. If you end up taking the PE exam in Texas, you will need to put on your application that you took the FE exam in Louisiana. Texas may require proof from Louisiana that you did pass the FE. There should be instructions on the application that tell you what to do.


----------



## gotts

benbo said:


> gotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some states require a 70% score to pass by law. But the test is curved to achieve similar pass fail rates in each state. One states 55% might be equivalent score to another states 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense. Precisely two states (Virginia and Texas) give you a scaled score. They set a passing score at 70. Not 70%. It is not a percentage. THe rest of the states give no score at all, just Pass or Fail. You can translate "70" to mean "Pass". It has no real numeric significance.
> 
> The number of questions correct to pass is exactly the same in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> North Dakota gave me a numerical score.
> 
> The way I understood the scoring is that the lowest passing grade is an "effective 70%."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we may be saying the same thing. You can call it an "effective 70%" but it has nothing to do with percent.
> 
> North Dakota gave you a score THIS YEAR? For the PE or FE? That would make them the third state that does this. I never heard of it, but maybe that's because there are not many people from North Dakota who post here.
> 
> One thing that is 100% false - there are NOT different cut scores in dsifferent states.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think we're on the same wavelength.

I took the test in the spring and received a score with my "pass" letter. People I know that took it in the fall and passed got their score as well.


----------



## komeso

Wow, you were so so so closed to pass. Did you request a "manual" evaluation?


----------



## STEEL MAN

Foccs more on Math and Mechanics stats and Dynamics, adn Chemistry Economics, Thermo and Electricity. good luck. These are the core subjects in FE.


----------



## Exengineer

I took my EIT exam in April 1981 in the State of Indiana. I had graduated in December 1979. My results came in the mail in August 1981 that I had passed this exam. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but this is the most useless, overrated, invisible and unappreciated exam given in modern history. No one in the next 29 years ever mentioned anything about this exam even though I included it in my resume. It will have absolutely no effect on your future success, it will not increase your opportunities or impress anyone who knows about it. The only two people who care about whether you passed this exam are YOU and your MOM. Get over it. In the U.S. you don't need to pass the EIT or the PE exam in order to be employed as an engineer or to call yourself an engineer. Lawyers and doctors need to pass licensing exams, but not engineers. This is strictly voluntary, and passing it is not rewarded. Take it as a personal challenge, but don't expect it to do anything for you if you pass. No one cares. :bananapowerslide:


----------



## roadwreck

Exengineeer said:


> I took my EIT exam in April 1981 in the State of Indiana. I had graduated in December 1979. My results came in the mail in August 1981 that I had passed this exam. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but this is the most useless, overrated, invisible and unappreciated exam given in modern history. No one in the next 29 years ever mentioned anything about this exam even though I included it in my resume. It will have absolutely no effect on your future success, it will not increase your opportunities or impress anyone who knows about it. The only two people who care about whether you passed this exam are YOU and your MOM. Get over it. In the U.S. you don't need to pass the EIT or the PE exam in order to be employed as an engineer or to call yourself an engineer. Lawyers and doctors need to pass licensing exams, but not engineers. This is strictly voluntary, and passing it is not rewarded. Take it as a personal challenge, but don't expect it to do anything for you if you pass. No one cares. :bananapowerslide:


It depends on what field you are in. It's true that in some fields passing the PE means very little to your employers. In other industries a PE is much more valuable.


----------



## Klox23

DarenC said:


> All,
> I passed the FE on the first try with an 84. I watched a set of free review videos available at the Texas A$M web site.
> 
> http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...views/index.htm
> 
> I also got a couple of FE test prep manuals one of them being the NCEES FE sample test manual and did lots and lots of example problems.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks!! I watched several of those videos this time around. They really helped.


----------



## Klox23

komeso said:


> Wow, you were so so so closed to pass. Did you request a "manual" evaluation?


I called someone at the NCEES and they told me that sending my scores for a re-evaluation would be a waste of time. That they don't really pass many people who request a re-evaluation (less than 1%) He also told me that my score just wasn't sufficient. He couldn't tell me how much I needed, but he assured me that what I got wasn't enough. So, I'm guessing (and hoping) that the passing score is around 55%-60% .


----------



## Klox23

Exengineeer said:


> I took my EIT exam in April 1981 in the State of Indiana. I had graduated in December 1979. My results came in the mail in August 1981 that I had passed this exam. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but this is the most useless, overrated, invisible and unappreciated exam given in modern history. No one in the next 29 years ever mentioned anything about this exam even though I included it in my resume. It will have absolutely no effect on your future success, it will not increase your opportunities or impress anyone who knows about it. The only two people who care about whether you passed this exam are YOU and your MOM. Get over it. In the U.S. you don't need to pass the EIT or the PE exam in order to be employed as an engineer or to call yourself an engineer. Lawyers and doctors need to pass licensing exams, but not engineers. This is strictly voluntary, and passing it is not rewarded. Take it as a personal challenge, but don't expect it to do anything for you if you pass. No one cares. :bananapowerslide:


:happy: I wish that were true, but nowadays it does matter. Many of my friends who got jobs after graduation were asked if they had passed the F.E . If they hadn't but still got the job, then the company would nudge them to take it as soon as possible.


----------



## marsuconn

Exengineeer said:


> I took my EIT exam in April 1981 in the State of Indiana. I had graduated in December 1979. My results came in the mail in August 1981 that I had passed this exam. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but this is the most useless, overrated, invisible and unappreciated exam given in modern history. No one in the next 29 years ever mentioned anything about this exam even though I included it in my resume. It will have absolutely no effect on your future success, it will not increase your opportunities or impress anyone who knows about it. The only two people who care about whether you passed this exam are YOU and your MOM. Get over it. In the U.S. you don't need to pass the EIT or the PE exam in order to be employed as an engineer or to call yourself an engineer. Lawyers and doctors need to pass licensing exams, but not engineers. This is strictly voluntary, and passing it is not rewarded. Take it as a personal challenge, but don't expect it to do anything for you if you pass. No one cares. :bananapowerslide:


Are you kidding? I can show you at least a dozen of vacancies where they require EIT. Things have changed!!


----------



## oluade PE

marsuconn said:


> Exengineeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my EIT exam in April 1981 in the State of Indiana. I had graduated in December 1979. My results came in the mail in August 1981 that I had passed this exam. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but this is the most useless, overrated, invisible and unappreciated exam given in modern history. No one in the next 29 years ever mentioned anything about this exam even though I included it in my resume. It will have absolutely no effect on your future success, it will not increase your opportunities or impress anyone who knows about it. The only two people who care about whether you passed this exam are YOU and your MOM. Get over it. In the U.S. you don't need to pass the EIT or the PE exam in order to be employed as an engineer or to call yourself an engineer. Lawyers and doctors need to pass licensing exams, but not engineers. This is strictly voluntary, and passing it is not rewarded. Take it as a personal challenge, but don't expect it to do anything for you if you pass. No one cares. :bananapowerslide:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? I can show you at least a dozen of vacancies where they require EIT. Things have changed!!
Click to expand...

I supported your writeup. i must confes that having passed the P.E, my employer is not willing to promote me. I work with the government and it is sad to note that withiin my work division where we have the consultant as well, the resident engineer doen not have license nor the assistant amd we have highly experienced P.E reporting for them. i am even cosidering divering to medical line since i am still young. i want a profession where hard work or talent is rewarded.


----------



## question

Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.
> Mathematics 42
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 50
> 
> Chemistry 73
> 
> Computers 62
> 
> Ethics and Business Practices 88
> 
> Engineering Economics 20
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20
> 
> Strength of Materials 38
> 
> Material Properties 62
> 
> Fluid Mechanics 50
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 64
> 
> Thermodynamics 62
> 
> Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 100
> 
> Biology 67
> 
> Engineering Economics 50
> 
> Application of Engineering Mechanics 38
> 
> Engineering of Materials 43
> 
> Fluids 67
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 29
> 
> Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


----------



## question

If you took the exam october 30, 2010, how do you know what your scores are by 11/8/2010 when it takes 6 to 8 weeks for scores to be returned to you? Your score is based on a scale for all fe examinees held on this day in U.S.A. Moreover I have been told it is a scaled score of 75% not 50%. It also changes every year and also changes per state. If you have specifice questions about your grading and the passing score for your state, first contact NCEES and ask them directly and then contact the state in which you are resgistered for the exam and ask them what the passing percentage is required for that state.

The more examinees that contact the NCEES on how to calculate ones passing score from your results sent to you, the more specific they will become in their response over time. It has changed over the years and continually will change based on needs and demands by educators, employers and examinees. You must make the demand to get the product you want. In addition by voicing your concern or opinion to the source, you are helping other examinees while you are helping yourself.



Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.
> Mathematics 42
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 50
> 
> Chemistry 73
> 
> Computers 62
> 
> Ethics and Business Practices 88
> 
> Engineering Economics 20
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20
> 
> Strength of Materials 38
> 
> Material Properties 62
> 
> Fluid Mechanics 50
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 64
> 
> Thermodynamics 62
> 
> Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 100
> 
> Biology 67
> 
> Engineering Economics 50
> 
> Application of Engineering Mechanics 38
> 
> Engineering of Materials 43
> 
> Fluids 67
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 29
> 
> Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


----------



## question

Sorry, I made a mistake on when you took the exam. I initially saw October, but when I read it in my response, it clearly states April. The rest of what I said is correct.



Klox23 said:


> So, this is the second time I take the FE (April 2009 and 2010) and I just got my new scores... failed again. I thought the passing score was 50%, but I guess that's not the case for my state. I calculated I got a 52%. I did prepare myself: FERM, practice tests, eitexperts... I'm depressed  , but I gotta take it again. If you guys could give me some tips on how to pass this freakin' test that would be very much appreciated.
> Mathematics 42
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 50
> 
> Chemistry 73
> 
> Computers 62
> 
> Ethics and Business Practices 88
> 
> Engineering Economics 20
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 38
> 
> Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 20
> 
> Strength of Materials 38
> 
> Material Properties 62
> 
> Fluid Mechanics 50
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 64
> 
> Thermodynamics 62
> 
> Advanced Engineering Mathematics 67
> 
> Engineering Probability and Statistics 100
> 
> Biology 67
> 
> Engineering Economics 50
> 
> Application of Engineering Mechanics 38
> 
> Engineering of Materials 43
> 
> Fluids 67
> 
> Electricity and Magnetism 29
> 
> Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 33


----------



## ksk1912

Per Ncees web site registration for the April 2011 exam will open in late November. It means April 2011 registration will be opened before we get the results. What do you recommend ? Do I need to wait results or register for April 2011 (Since I am not 100% sure that I will pass)


----------



## J00111581

ksk1912 said:


> Per Ncees web site registration for the April 2011 exam will open in late November. It means April 2011 registration will be opened before we get the results. What do you recommend ? Do I need to wait results or register for April 2011 (Since I am not 100% sure that I will pass)



When I failed mine in December 2008 NCEES gave us an extension in January (by two weeks) provided you mailed them a copy of your fail letter with the app verifying why you are applying past the deadline, someone asked this before and I told them my experience and another user got really rude saying "they should know you failed" and "you dont have to send the letter" but I know here in Alabama thats what I had to do to apply late to retake in April becasue I didnt get my results till after the deadline, so you might wanna check with NCEES directly or your state board if applicable


----------



## ksk1912

The following is the answer of my question from board;

"You will have plenty of time to register after you get your results. They usually come out the first or second week of December and you can sign up for the exam up to January 14, 2011."



J00111581 said:


> ksk1912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per Ncees web site registration for the April 2011 exam will open in late November. It means April 2011 registration will be opened before we get the results. What do you recommend ? Do I need to wait results or register for April 2011 (Since I am not 100% sure that I will pass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I failed mine in December 2008 NCEES gave us an extension in January (by two weeks) provided you mailed them a copy of your fail letter with the app verifying why you are applying past the deadline, someone asked this before and I told them my experience and another user got really rude saying "they should know you failed" and "you dont have to send the letter" but I know here in Alabama thats what I had to do to apply late to retake in April becasue I didnt get my results till after the deadline, so you might wanna check with NCEES directly or your state board if applicable
Click to expand...


----------



## marsuconn

ksk1912 said:


> The following is the answer of my question from board;
> "You will have plenty of time to register after you get your results. They usually come out the first or second week of December and you can sign up for the exam up to January 14, 2011."
> 
> 
> 
> J00111581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksk1912 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per Ncees web site registration for the April 2011 exam will open in late November. It means April 2011 registration will be opened before we get the results. What do you recommend ? Do I need to wait results or register for April 2011 (Since I am not 100% sure that I will pass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I failed mine in December 2008 NCEES gave us an extension in January (by two weeks) provided you mailed them a copy of your fail letter with the app verifying why you are applying past the deadline, someone asked this before and I told them my experience and another user got really rude saying "they should know you failed" and "you dont have to send the letter" but I know here in Alabama thats what I had to do to apply late to retake in April becasue I didnt get my results till after the deadline, so you might wanna check with NCEES directly or your state board if applicable
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I also got the same reply, but haven;t received the results yet!


----------

